# Morgan Freeman



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080804/ap_on_en_mo/morgan_freeman


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

jodyguercio said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080804/ap_on_en_mo/morgan_freeman


Wow, he's in serious condition.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry to read that - I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Just saw MF last night in _Shawshank Redemption_. Since he seems to be one of the busiest actors, I wonder how many projects will be put on hold.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

On the local news here in Memphis, they said he was alert and taking at the scene before they took him via the MEDflight helicopter to the hospital.

I would think that is a good sign.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Ah man!


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

jodyguercio said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080804/ap_on_en_mo/morgan_freeman


I hope he gets well quick, he has a unique voice


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

bigshew said:


> Just saw MF last night in _Shawshank Redemption_. Since he seems to be one of the busiest actors, I wonder how many projects will be put on hold.


Did you just see Shawshank Redemption last night for the first time?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

My wife and I just enjoyed "The Bucket List" last night. Morgan Freeman is one of the very few movie stars who behaves in a humble manner off screen. Hope he pulls through just fine.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MikeW said:


> My wife and I just enjoyed "The Bucket List" last night. Morgan Freeman is one of the very few movie stars who behaves in a humble manner off screen. Hope he pulls through just fine.


The wife and I have been meaning to watch that, might be a good evening for it.
I think the movie I enjoyd him the most was 'Outbreak'


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> The wife and I have been meaning to watch that, might be a good evening for it.
> I think the movie I enjoyd him the most was 'Outbreak'


"The Bucket List" is very good. I can't say that I've enjoyed every single Morgan Freeman movie but I can honestly say that every movie he's in at least gets a once over from me.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20216859,00.html

Good news! Looks like he'll be doing fine.


----------



## bigshew (Feb 26, 2007)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Did you just see Shawshank Redemption last night for the first time?


4th time seeing the whole movie. 1 of my favorites.


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Should have listened to Miss Daisy! She told him to drive slow.


----------

